# Phoenix 'Ditch Pig' - late '80's - pics



## deadmanschest (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi all - Thrift store salvage - for a few bucks pumped the tires and rode home...

Relatively light cro-mo, nice plush ride. I figure 1989 Taiwan tig welded cro-mo.

Middlin, components, Araya RX-7 black rims.

I have never seen the brand or the catchy name....Any info?

Rockin' the BioPace;









Nice Crazed Black Paint job;









Medium profile Cantis and lots of clearance;









Sweet Tan (only one) tires;









Cheers

dmc


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

...risen from the ashes...


----------



## deadmanschest (Apr 15, 2007)

*Maybe Shanghai?*

Seems the name Phoenix is owned by a Shanghai (PR Chiina) company, but hard to search because all you get is Arizona...he-eh

Bicycle Brands by Alphabet

cheers

dmc


----------



## deadmanschest (Apr 15, 2007)

*'risen from the Ditch....*



ssmike said:


> ...risen from the ashes...


hehe - out of the fire and into the ditch...

dmc


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

I don't like the name


----------



## deadmanschest (Apr 15, 2007)

bushpig said:


> I don't like the name


 Ha! Good one.. Turns out that, ahem, it IS a pig, frame weighs in at almost 7 lbs in 18"

Maybe its the larger tubes or something, but still heavy. The fork is also 'oversized' for steel and weighs in at 1100 gr.

I think that the 'lightness' I felt was more due to the wheelset, which is nice and light.

I also think its 1991, as per the stamp on the fork steerer tube...

Cheers

dmc


----------



## MartinS (Jan 31, 2004)

The Cyclepath Bike Shop chain (RIP) in Canada used to carry them as sort of a 'house brand'. They were a cheap bike shop built alternative to a Walmart bike, for the price they weren't too bad.


----------



## deadmanschest (Apr 15, 2007)

*Thanks for the info*



MartinS said:


> The Cyclepath Bike Shop chain (RIP) in Canada used to carry them as sort of a 'house brand'. They were a cheap bike shop built alternative to a Walmart bike, for the price they weren't too bad.


Hi MartinS - Thanks, that makes sense. Has a few decent touches, dual bosses on rear, low-rider rack bosses on fork, make a decent SS beer bike.

Cheers

dmc


----------

